# Grafische Seite



## Michael81677 (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bin neu in diesem Forum, daher erst einmal einen netten Gruß an alle.

Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich hier finde, was ich suche und/oder ob ich an richtiger Stelle poste ... aber der Admin wirds schon richten ... 

Meine Frage:

Ich möchte Seitenhintergründe erstellen, z.B. einen Farbbalken, in dem auch Text rein soll, oder auch grafisch gestaltete komplette Seiten.

Jetzt könnte ich ersteres wohl in Excel oder Word machen, aber das ist mir nicht flexibel genug.

Wie realisiere ich so was am besten? Was für ein Programm wird dafür benötigt?

Beste Grüße

Michael


----------



## ink (11. Februar 2009)

Moin und Willkommen 
Word oder Excel sind für sowas überhaupt gar nicht geeignet.
Für den Workflow könnte ich die Adobe-Produkte empfehlen (Photoshop, Illustrator, Flash usw)
Da des ein recht kostspieliges Unterfangen ist könntestdu auf die freien Bildbearbeitungsprogramme
zurückgreifen, wie zB Gimp oder InkScape.
In unserer Linkliste findest du die entsprechenden Links zu den Programmen sowie zu Tutorials 
die dir den Anfang erleichtern werden.

mfg
nesk


----------

